# Here is the Canon Cinema EOS C70, to be announced this week.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2020)

> Here is a clearer photo of the upcoming Canon Cinema EOS C70, which is the first RF mount Cinema EOS camera. I also expect a Canon Cinema EOS C50 announced some time in 2020.
> *Canon Cinema EOS C70 Specifications: *
> 
> Super 35mm 4K DGO sensor (same as the Cinema EOS C300 Mark III)
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2020)

Can we agree to ban the first person that says "No IBIS?" "It's DOA", "Canon cripple hammer" ? Or any combination of those, please? Before commenting please remember that no C-Line cameras have IBIS (that I know of).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Can we agree to ban the first person that says "No IBIS?" "It's DOA", "Canon cripple hammer" ? Or any combination of those, please?



Anyone that thinks a cinema camera should have IBIS has never shot anything worth watching.


----------



## analoggrotto (Sep 19, 2020)

Canon clearly does not read the rumors or the influencer's screed of it's demise.


----------



## dick ranez (Sep 19, 2020)

could this be a replacement for the rumored xc20?


----------



## Max TT (Sep 19, 2020)

Interested to see what's the pricing on this...$3500-$4500? Looks like a great little beast so far.


----------



## todddominey (Sep 19, 2020)

Okay, this looks pretty great, and may keep me from buying a Sony A7SIII. I'm seriously considering the Sony because its specs are fantastic, but migrating away from Canon to an entirely different lens mount is keeping me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## Quackator (Sep 19, 2020)

No IBIS - no overheating. I salute that!


----------



## Furry84 (Sep 19, 2020)

Are there any pictures of the back of the camera?


----------



## leviathan18 (Sep 19, 2020)

so this means we will see cinema glass in RF mount


----------



## Chaz320 (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice specs. It’s ugly as hell but definitely some nice specs for documentary shooting. I’ll definitely keep my eye on it


----------



## NJFanta (Sep 19, 2020)

Pricing will be interesting! I have a strong feeing that this or the C50 will land in the $2500 - $3500 category.


----------



## genriquez (Sep 19, 2020)

Wonder if they will bundle a EF to RF focal reducer with this thing. Or is there another reason why RF lenses would make sense on a super 35 sensor?


----------



## felipeolveram (Sep 19, 2020)

NJFanta said:


> Pricing will be interesting! I have a strong feeing that this or the C50 will land in the $2500 - $3500 category.


I’d look at c200 price launch for something like this


----------



## felipeolveram (Sep 19, 2020)

Does the right handle look separatated as in it can rotate? Is there a top lcd or does it look like a built in hot shoe?

what lens is attached to the image?


----------



## BakaBokeh (Sep 19, 2020)

I do hope they put IBIS on these at some point in the future. It's magic on long focal lengths on the R5. You can always turn it off.


----------



## NJFanta (Sep 19, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> I’d look at c200 price launch for something like this



Lets look at the R6 $2500, it has the same sensor as the 1Dx3 $6400

I'd hope that if the C50/70 ($2500 maybe) have the same sensor as the C200 $5500

Why would I pay for a c200 if i buy this? There has to be a reason and a price point to make this attractive.


----------



## marathonman (Sep 19, 2020)

BakaBokeh said:


> I do hope they put IBIS on these at some point in the future. It's magic on long focal lengths on the R5. You can always turn it off.


There's load of stuff that I have shot where some form of IBIS would have improved the situation. I get that people think "cinema" cameras should not have auto-focus or IBIS, but at the lower end of the market in the cinema line, I can see it having its place. If it can be turned off, then even better.

I really, really, really hope it has Micro HDMI like the R5..... ;-)

Place your bets now on what EOSHD will find has been crippled on this camera..... Why no 24bit? Why no 3600 fps? Why only 4K and not 24K? Why does it have big vents in it that spiders can crawl in to?


----------



## sanj (Sep 19, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Anyone that thinks a cinema camera should have IBIS has never shot anything worth watching.


Bullc--p comment. There are LOTS of situations where IBIS helps video makers. Did I say LOTS?


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 19, 2020)

Since this is going to mean a major investment in Super 35 format sensor bodys on the R mount, it might be by default going to be the new defacto APS-R standard for Canon body and lens development in the future. This may be the first APS-R body of many to come - focused on video initially, but followed by small affordable hybrid bodies. And cine & smaller hybrid APS-R lenses will follow.

I also believe they will come out with a EF-to-APS-R (focal reducer) adapter so all the EF glass is happy on the APS-R body.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Sep 19, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Can we agree to ban the first person that says "No IBIS?" "It's DOA", "Canon cripple hammer" ? Or any combination of those, please? Before commenting please remember that no C-Line cameras have IBIS (that I know of).



Lol. I think what the desire for is a bridge between R and Cinema — a non-weather-sealed, video-first hybrid camera versus the weather-sealed, stills-first hybrid R5/6.


----------



## fingerstein (Sep 19, 2020)

It looks like they tried to copy Blackmagic's first production camera. Ugly. Does it have a viewfinder?


----------



## DBounce (Sep 19, 2020)

Quackator said:


> No IBIS - no overheating. I salute that!


While I would agree IBIS in its current implementation has no place on a cinema camera, both Sony and Panasonic seemed to have figured out how to add it in mirrorless bodies without overheating.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Sep 19, 2020)

IBIS is not the culprit for overheating in the R5. It's the body design. They prioritized weather sealing and user protection from long term low temperature burns as well as compact design. The C70 looks like it has vents and space to deal with heat regardless if it had IBIS or not.


----------



## Stanly (Sep 19, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Anyone that thinks a cinema camera should have IBIS has never shot anything worth watching.


Yeah mate, that is exactly why Canon implemented superior electronic IS in it's cinema line.


----------



## rontele7 (Sep 19, 2020)

Where is the monitor?!

You can’t pull focus on a flippy screen...


----------



## Arod820 (Sep 19, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Where is the monitor?!
> 
> You can’t pull focus on a flippy screen...


Regardless if it has a fixed or a flip out monitor, you’re probably going to need an external monitor for good focus pulling. I’m still not a fan of the form factor but I’m going to be putting it on a handheld/shoulder rig most of the time. Looks like there’s a hinge by the fan, hopefully that’s for audio controls.


----------



## Max TT (Sep 19, 2020)

Isnt lens based stabilization far superior to IBIS... I dont see an issue because the RF lenses have it. What am I missing?


----------



## Joel C (Sep 19, 2020)

If this camera is below 3,000$ it is an insta buy for me. If it is 4,000$ I gotta sell a few things, more than that? Well, that would be a different story. 

Seriously waiting on the release of this as I will be making some serious changes if that is the case. Who wants to buy a camera? LOL!


----------



## analoggrotto (Sep 19, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Place your bets now on what EOSHD will find has been crippled on this camera..... Why no 24bit? Why no 3600 fps? Why only 4K and not 24K? Why does it have big vents in it that spiders can crawl in to?



I'm really looking forward to the lunacy that comes streaking from that outhouse fire.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 19, 2020)

todddominey said:


> Okay, this looks pretty great, and may keep me from buying a Sony A7SIII. I'm seriously considering the Sony because its specs are fantastic, but migrating away from Canon to an entirely different lens mount is keeping me from pulling the trigger.


I pulled the trigger on the A7S3 launch day. But I’m not migrating away. I’ll simply add the Sony. I also plan on getting the Canon... unless there is something stupid that ruins the C70? I had the R5 and shoot enough video that the overheating problems made the shooting experience worrisome. And this was after I ungraded to version 1.1.1. Hopefully this C70 is the baby C300Mk3 that we all hope for. I have a substantial collection of RF glass so this would be a no brainer for me.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 19, 2020)

Joel C said:


> If this camera is below 3,000$ it is an insta buy for me. If it is 4,000$ I gotta sell a few things, more than that? Well, that would be a different story.
> 
> Seriously waiting on the release of this as I will be making some serious changes if that is the case. Who wants to buy a camera? LOL!


Early rumors where $6k... of course the less the better. But this is Canon, so don’t be surprised if the initial rumors are closer to the actual price.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Sep 19, 2020)

I still do not understand why Canon cannot take the R5 and put the internals inside a body like this which is larger to give better cooling options and audio inputs. I would pay the same like a 1 series body for it. Hell, I would go as high as $10k! 

We all know the answer. "Reasons!" and most have to do with protecting the cinema line.

I just hate that this is the slow introduction of APS-C to the RF mount (okay... super 35 but you get my point).

I just hope that the C70 will have at least eye detect. I may not be shooting "cinema" but I shoot video and it would be worth it.


----------



## Flyingskiguy (Sep 19, 2020)

All I wanna know is where that BP series battery goes on this thing.


----------



## padam (Sep 19, 2020)

Sony is shriking down the FX9 to the FX6 while Canon is doing pretty much the same with C300 Mark III compared to the EOS C70 (plus catching up with the mirrorless lens mount)
These two will be very closely priced as well.


----------



## PowerMike G5 (Sep 19, 2020)

Interesting. As someone who owns the C300 MIII, a smaller 2nd body with that sensor is of interest for 2nd cam/gimbal shots. That DGO sensor is really fantastic and this will hopeful open it to the masses with a lower price point.


----------



## jvillain (Sep 19, 2020)

SpaceGhost said:


> I just hope that the C70 will have at least eye detect.


There is no legitimate excuse for not having IAF in all the cinema cameras. No disrespect to CR guy but budgets out side of Holywood aren't what they used to be and crews are getting smaller. ( Covid will decimate Holywood budgets ass well) If IBIS allows you to skip futzing with the gimbal then you can shoot a lot more in a day. For certain kinds of shooting IAF is even better than a dedicated focus puller. I didn't say all I said certain kinds.


----------



## felipeolveram (Sep 19, 2020)

So with the C50 and C70 are we going to see a C30 or C90? The Cinema EF Series is the C100, C200, C300, C500, and C700. Are we assuming with the C50 and C70 that these are the RF equivalents of the EF cameras? Meaning that the C70 will be the top of the line and C50? Very confusing what the naming of the scheme of the cinema line RF series would be.


----------



## nikkito (Sep 20, 2020)

Does it take photos?


----------



## CameraCountry (Sep 20, 2020)

I’m telling you, this camera is going to be a massive home-run if, and only if, it doesn’t use H.265 as it’s main codec. I know the R5 does, but the C300 Mark III uses the wonderful, broadcast friendly, easily editable codec. Here’s hoping!!!


----------



## Rocksthaman (Sep 20, 2020)

SpaceGhost said:


> I still do not understand why Canon cannot take the R5 and put the internals inside a body like this which is larger to give better cooling options and audio inputs. I would pay the same like a 1 series body for it. Hell, I would go as high as $10k!
> 
> We all know the answer. "Reasons!" and most have to do with protecting the cinema line.
> 
> ...


So frustrating . Like you I’d play to play. They just seem hell bent on having 30 different models that have some clear limitation. 

Great image, great colors, great lenses. Bring us our A7iii.


----------



## B_Mourning (Sep 20, 2020)

Can't wait to pair this with the R5, im really excited for this.


----------



## Fredster (Sep 20, 2020)

B_Mourning said:


> Can't wait to pair this with the R5, im really excited for this.


I’m not a fan of Movies. How much would this camera cost? And would you be better off with the R-5?


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 20, 2020)

SpaceGhost said:


> I still do not understand why Canon cannot take the R5 and put the internals inside a body like this which is larger to give better cooling options and audio inputs. I would pay the same like a 1 series body for it. Hell, I would go as high as $10k!
> 
> We all know the answer. "Reasons!" and most have to do with protecting the cinema line.
> 
> ...



So wait for the 1RX! There is no other Full Frame Cinema camera yet besides the C500-2 which is $16k. When the 1RX drops next year, you probably won't get 8K, but you'll have a R5 killer in all but maximum resolution.


----------



## B_Mourning (Sep 20, 2020)

Fredster said:


> I’m not a fan of Movies. How much would this camera cost? And would you be better off with the R-5?


where i live I’m guessing between $6499.99-$8499.99+tax would be reasonable considering the R5 was $6000 after tax. R5 is great but its a photography camera that can also shoot some great footage, i tend to do more video work so having them both will be nice.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 20, 2020)

dick ranez said:


> could this be a replacement for the rumored xc20?


The xc25 is rumored a fixed lens camera that replaces xc20


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 20, 2020)

DBounce said:


> While I would agree IBIS in its current implementation has no place on a cinema camera, both Sony and Panasonic seemed to have figured out how to add it in mirrorless bodies without overheating.


S1H has a crippled 4K 60 and A7S III does ocasionally overheat.
A7S III just does not overheat reliably like R5 and R6.
Sony's weather sealing is typically nowhere what Canon does.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 20, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> So with the C50 and C70 are we going to see a C30 or C90? The Cinema EF Series is the C100, C200, C300, C500, and C700. Are we assuming with the C50 and C70 that these are the RF equivalents of the EF cameras? Meaning that the C70 will be the top of the line and C50? Very confusing what the naming of the scheme of the cinema line RF series would be.


The naming is based on the size of the camera. 
C50 and C70 will be smaller than C100, but more they will be more capable and more expensive.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 20, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> S1H has a crippled 4K 60 and A7S III does ocasionally overheat.
> A7S III just does not overheat reliably like R5 and R6.
> Sony's weather sealing is typically nowhere what Canon does.


Crippled? As in cropped? To what?... Super 35? Well that’s what the Canon is. And the Sony only overheated when used with plastic lens mount lenses. So word to the wise... use quality glass and don’t worry about the overheating. 
And whatever weather sealing the Sony has, must be better than the non weather sealed C70.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 20, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Crippled? As in cropped? To what?... Super 35? Well that’s what the Canon is. And the Sony only overheated when used with plastic lens mount lenses. So word to the wise... use quality glass and don’t worry about the overheating.
> And whatever weather sealing the Sony has, must be better than the non weather sealed C70.


Lok, Max Tech, and a few others got A7S III to overheat with a quality lens.
The heat resistance of A7S III is impressive, but it is no substitute for a vented video camera.
R5 does not overheat in standard 4K and it is kind of ambitious what it tries to do in the other modes.
At the same time, I can't excuse R6 overheating at 4K 30.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 20, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Lok, Max Tech, and a few others got A7S III to overheat with a quality lens.
> The heat resistance of A7S III is impressive, but it is no substitute for a vented video camera.
> R5 does not overheat in standard 4K and it is kind of ambitious what it tries to do in the other modes.
> At the same time, I can't excuse R6 overheating at 4K 30.


I had the R5 for a month. The overheating is a serious concern and frankly ruins the shooting experience. Strangely, I could run my R5 for 8 hours straight in HQ mode if connected externally to a Ninja V, but it would overheat with 30 minutes of recording internally. I won’t miss the unreliability. 
The Sonys that overheated can be counted literally on one hand. I’ve seen them heat tortured with zero overheating. So I’ll put that down to preproduction issues on those specific cameras. I expect in virtually all normal use, overheating will not be any more of a concern in the Sony than it is in the C70.
That said, I won’t miss IBIS on the C70. I much prefer electronic stabilization or gyro post stabilization like the Sony supports.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 20, 2020)

DBounce said:


> I had the R5 for a month. The overheating is a serious concern and frankly ruins the shooting experience. Strangely, I could run my R5 for 8 hours straight in HQ mode if connected externally to a Ninja V, *but it would overheat with 30 minutes of recording internally*. I won’t miss the unreliability.
> The Sonys that overheated can be counted literally on one hand. I’ve seen them heat tortured with zero overheating. So I’ll put that down to preproduction issues on those specific cameras. I expect in virtually all normal use, overheating will not be any more of a concern in the Sony than it is in the C70.
> That said, I won’t miss IBIS on the C70. I much prefer electronic stabilization or gyro post stabilization like the Sony supports.


What Sony camera would not overheat shooting in 4k* HQ internally*?


----------



## Rocksthaman (Sep 20, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> What Sony camera would not overheat shooting in 4k* HQ internally*?


A7siii (full readout)and A7iii and all of the Sony apsc cameras (down sampled 6k)

The R5 is line skipped and my R6’s over heat in down sampled 5.1k. No flame just the facts.


----------



## Kam (Sep 20, 2020)

Rocksthaman said:


> A7siii (full readout)and A7iii and all of the Sony apsc cameras (down sampled 6k)
> 
> The R5 is line skipped and my R6’s over heat in down sampled 5.1k. No flame just the facts.



Everywhere I have read that the R6 can shoot for as long as you want if they aren't 30 minute long clips.
Basically 2-3 minute clips, turning the cam off between takes etc, makes it so it doesn't overheat , and even if it does, a 10 minute CD will bring back 10-20 mins of record time with the latest firmware. 

Are you saying they overheat during normal short clip usage, and stay overheated(unusable)?


----------



## Twinix (Sep 20, 2020)

Can’t wait to try it in my hands. I do live broadcasts, events and doc style shootings so having a reliable camera for me is a must. Most likely the C50 is going to be the camera for me (I want a Cinema R6/ upgraded C100 II, and that means 4K 10bit 50p, with all the cinema features).
I have for example used the a6400 as just a jib camera (for live) and it overheated. It was inside, not recording but on, room temp on around 23c. Had to spend minutes in between blowing on it to make it cool down. It was also externally powered, but the connection is really loose so the battery has to stay in.. I don’t want to deal with that as my responsibility.


----------



## Twinix (Sep 20, 2020)

Maybe you can, in that bigger, square but oval ish hole mount a monitor? And in that long, round hole have cables or mount other, smaller accessories?


----------



## Joel C (Sep 20, 2020)

Twinix said:


> Can’t wait to try it in my hands. I do live broadcasts, events and doc style shootings so having a reliable camera for me is a must. Most likely the C50 is going to be the camera for me (I want a Cinema R6/ upgraded C100 II, and that means 4K 10bit 50p, with all the cinema features).
> I have for example used the a6400 as just a jib camera (for live) and it overheated. It was inside, not recording but on, room temp on around 23c. Had to spend minutes in between blowing on it to make it cool down. It was also externally powered, but the connection is really loose so the battery has to stay in.. I don’t want to deal with that as my responsibility.


I can say, I personally use an RP for this very purpose you mention here. I broadcast with it for 4 hours at a time, no problem. Might be a solution for you.


----------



## domo_p1000 (Sep 20, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Can we agree to ban the first person that says "No IBIS?" "It's DOA", "Canon cripple hammer" ? Or any combination of those, please? Before commenting please remember that no C-Line cameras have IBIS (that I know of).


I was hoping to bang on endlessly about how no one will ever buy it because it will be hopeless for high resolution stills!!


----------



## jam05 (Sep 20, 2020)

DBounce said:


> While I would agree IBIS in its current implementation has no place on a cinema camera, both Sony and Panasonic seemed to have figured out how to add it in mirrorless bodies without overheating.


Sony cameras do overheat, you just dont know it because of firmware bypass.


----------



## jam05 (Sep 20, 2020)

Rocksthaman said:


> So frustrating . Like you I’d play to play. They just seem hell bent on having 30 different models that have some clear limitation.
> 
> Great image, great colors, great lenses. Bring us our A7iii.


Sony = horrible user interface


----------



## Ahmed Hindawi (Sep 20, 2020)

I’d like to see the back of this camera! I hope it has a full 16 x 9 screen like the BMPCC 6k.


----------



## paulo defender (Sep 20, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> It looks like they tried to copy Blackmagic's first production camera. Ugly. Does it have a viewfinder?


That's my question too. I'm still working with my c100MKii and could do with a resolution upgrade, but my most beloved feature of the Eos cinema line is strangely the viewfinder and form factor. Shooting handheld, with your eye up to the adjustable angle, large, clear viewfinder just works so well for handheld work and has been the main delight of the c100mkii for me. I'm really hoping that this c70 allows for the use of the bolt on viewfinder unit similar to the c300mkiii. Very exciting!


----------



## Etienne (Sep 20, 2020)

Stanly said:


> Yeah mate, that is exactly why Canon implemented superior electronic IS in it's cinema line.


The "No IBIS" sentiment is pure ego. These same people cried "I don't need no autofocus, I'm a pro. Only amateurs use AF." 
And of course, AF is now considered a core and necessary feature of every camera, including video and cinema.
Apparently the ego can get so big that it can't figure out how to turn off IBIS, so it can pretend to be better than everything and everyone.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 20, 2020)

Max C said:


> Isnt lens based stabilization far superior to IBIS... I dont see an issue because the RF lenses have it. What am I missing?


Lens IS cannot correct for roll, and the combination of lens and sensor IS gives 5 dimensional IS and much greater stability than either one alone. Canon claims 8 stops on the R5 when both are used with the new RF lenses.


----------



## Mrk177 (Sep 20, 2020)

Orange said:


> I’m telling you, this camera is going to be a massive home-run if, and only if, it doesn’t use H.265 as it’s main codec. I know the R5 does, but the C300 Mark III uses the wonderful, broadcast friendly, easily editable codec. Here’s hoping!!!


You are absolutely right, I have the R5 and the only thing I don’t like about the camera is the codec. Overheating isn’t even an issue after the 1.1.0 update. That damn codec has to be converted in ProRes before I can even review it on my computer. My MacPro can play back the RAW footage but not that H.265 which blows my mind. 

I want the c70 the only thing that will hold me back from purchasing is if it has the same codec as the R5. I am willing to deal with the R5 because damn that image is beautiful but converting two codecs after a long day of shooting will be a nightmare. 

Anyhow here’s to hoping canon gives a good codec on this guy. I have a ninja recorder but like a compact setup. It makes life so much easier but harder to shoot. Anyhow just give us a good codec and this camera will sell.


----------



## Furry84 (Sep 20, 2020)

Flyingskiguy said:


> All I wanna know is where that BP series battery goes on this thing.


I guess inside the sidehandle, like on the xc series.


----------



## peters (Sep 20, 2020)

Mrk177 said:


> You are absolutely right, I have the R5 and the only thing I don’t like about the camera is the codec. Overheating isn’t even an issue after the 1.1.0 update. That damn codec has to be converted in ProRes before I can even review it on my computer. My MacPro can play back the RAW footage but not that H.265 which blows my mind.


Thats weird, we use decently speced PCs and the playback and editing of the video files from the R5 is realy fluent (in all modes, including 4k50, 4khq...)
RAW is a bit of a hussle though, its playing back in Resolve, but not realy good in premiere and both programs keep on crashing fairly often...


----------



## Mike9129 (Sep 20, 2020)

I think this would be nearly perfect to use with a drone. 

Already have the 28-70 f2, so combined with this and a heavy lift drone I think it's the next step up for me!

Interested to see the price tho


----------



## landon (Sep 20, 2020)

Will we get a glimpse of 1 or 2 RF cine lenses as well?


----------



## Tugela (Sep 20, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Anyone that thinks a cinema camera should have IBIS has never shot anything worth watching.


Except that the camera appears to have a grip, meaning that it can be used for run and gun shooting styles.


----------



## paulo defender (Sep 20, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> Does the right handle look separatated as in it can rotate? Is there a top lcd or does it look like a built in hot shoe?
> 
> what lens is attached to the image?


A closer look at the lines of the body, excuse my terrible scrawl, seems to show that this handle is perhaps built into the body more like a dslr.
I also noticed what seems to be a dslr style on/off switch next to the record button and a separate dial on the top left. Bit of a shame as the revolving dial next to the record button on the cinema handgrip was excellent, clearly I will not be buying one of these now, the whole thing is ruined!! 
Im guessing the square nodules on the input 1 and 2 flaps are to stop them opening too far and covering the vent when in use?
Definitely getting one of these, although I clearly have too much time on my hands, studying fuzzy jpegs and not shooting, so maybe not

!


----------



## Mrk177 (Sep 20, 2020)

peters said:


> Thats weird, we use decently speced PCs and the playback and editing of the video files from the R5 is realy fluent (in all modes, including 4k50, 4khq...)
> RAW is a bit of a hussle though, its playing back in Resolve, but not realy good in premiere and both programs keep on crashing fairly often...



it is weird I almost feel like I’m missing a codec on my machine. I have downloaded and installed all the canon software for the R5. I update FCPX regularly. They play in FCPx but super choppy, but will not play natively on my machine at all via QuickTime. I haven’t had any crashes during editing everything was running really slow so now I just convert everything to prores.

any tips or tricks would be helpful. I haven’t spent a ton of time trying to make the clips play.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 20, 2020)

Etienne said:


> Lens IS cannot correct for roll, and the combination of lens and sensor IS gives 5 dimensional IS and much greater stability than either one alone. Canon claims 8 stops on the R5 when both are used with the new RF lenses.



That refers to stills application though, not video.


----------



## peters (Sep 20, 2020)

Mrk177 said:


> it is weird I almost feel like I’m missing a codec on my machine. I have downloaded and installed all the canon software for the R5. I update FCPX regularly. They play in FCPx but super choppy, but will not play natively on my machine at all via QuickTime. I haven’t had any crashes during editing everything was running really slow so now I just convert everything to prores.
> 
> any tips or tricks would be helpful. I haven’t spent a ton of time trying to make the clips play.


Hm I am afraid I cant realy help here. Tried another player like VLC? 
We dont use FCP since we are on PC. Premiere is in general less performant than Davinci Resolve. Resolve plays back everyting pretty good (though its in general VERY buggy and got a very bad scaling on 4k screens >.<) 

But we also use Atomos Ninja Recorder pretty often - they offer ProRes and the Cam wont overheat ever, which is great =)


----------



## peters (Sep 20, 2020)

paulo defender said:


> A closer look at the lines of the body, excuse my terrible scrawl, seems to show that this handle is perhaps built into the body more like a dslr.
> I also noticed what seems to be a dslr style on/off switch next to the record button and a separate dial on the top left. Bit of a shame as the revolving dial next to the record button on the cinema handgrip was excellent, clearly I will not be buying one of these now, the whole thing is ruined!!
> Im guessing the square nodules on the input 1 and 2 flaps are to stop them opening too far and covering the vent when in use?
> Definitely getting one of these, although I clearly have too much time on my hands, studying fuzzy jpegs and not shooting, so maybe not
> ...


Excellent drawing :-D 
I agree on the "flow of body". I also guess its not a side handle but rather one solid body. Appears to be more likely on a body this size. 
Also the dial looks like a dial to me, but my be a switch as well.
But the on/off switch looks certainly like another dial to me. 
Time will tell.

I must say I am interested in this body. If the price is lower than what I can get for my S1H I may switch this camera to get fully back to canon. The S1H got EXCELENT low light performance (I never saw an image that clean at ISO 4000!). But its missing AF is a shame. Also the image looks pretty different to the R5 image and requires quite some grading to match. May be better to stick to one brand...


----------



## fentiger (Sep 20, 2020)

Mike9129 said:


> I think this would be nearly perfect to use with a drone.
> 
> Already have the 28-70 f2, so combined with this and a heavy lift drone I think it's the next step up for me!
> 
> Interested to see the price tho


with the RF28-70 here's your drone, perfick !!


----------



## Kanon (Sep 20, 2020)

So what are you guys guesses on the price point?


----------



## Etienne (Sep 20, 2020)

Tugela said:


> That refers to stills application though, not video.


The simultaneous use of both lens and sensor IS can give video stabilization near the level of a professional gimble. That is massively powerful, even on large projects, because pro-gimbals are large and unwieldy and can't get into tight places.
A tool is a tool. It is only ego and lack of imagination that causes someone to ridicule and reject a new tool.


----------



## Stanly (Sep 20, 2020)

Etienne said:


> The "No IBIS" sentiment is pure ego. These same people cried "I don't need no autofocus, I'm a pro. Only amateurs use AF."
> And of course, AF is now considered a core and necessary feature of every camera, including video and cinema.
> Apparently the ego can get so big that it can't figure out how to turn off IBIS, so it can pretend to be better than everything and everyone.


Yeah, I don't get it too. IBIS, AF etc. – these are all tools. It's better if it's up to you to choose whether to use them or not, than manufacturer to leave them out.

RF Glass paired with IBIS, AF and Full Frame are the main appeal of RF-mount at the moment, wish there was a camera that had all three and could film video reliably.

P.S.: looks like this camera has an EVF hump, but I doubt there will be an EVF inside ...

Also as I suggested before those exposed screws around the mount might point to interchangeable mount or integration of upcoming Canon RF adapters / speedboosters.

I wonder if the BP-A battery will stick out from the back as with latest C500 & C300 ... hope not!

P.P.S.: don't know why people don't like the shape of the camera, I think it looks inspiringly functional. Hope the back won't let us down as well!


----------



## DBounce (Sep 20, 2020)

jam05 said:


> Sony cameras do overheat, you just dont know it because of firmware bypass.


If the camera was actually overheating, bad things would happen... freezes, glitches and ultimately bricked devices. The firmware bypass is merely a thermal management profile. Of course overheating is possible in any cameras (including cinema cameras) under the right conditions. The Canon C200 specifically mentioned avoiding placing the camera near bright lighting equipment on set, as it could cause heat issues in the camera, damaging the sensor and other components.
I’m not expecting to have overheating issues with the Sony. I fully expect it to run without issue throughout my normal, not particularly stressful shoots. The R5 did consistently overheat, under similar non-stressful conditions. Canon claims it’s a limitation of the cameras, and frankly I understand and concluded it’s not the camera for me. I’m fully expecting the C70 to perform on par with all the other Canon cinema bodies in regards to heat management. I’ll have the Sony for occasions that require weather sealing (light rain etc...). The reason I want the Canon C70 is so I can put my collection of RF glass to use (gave away my Eos R)... and for that wonderful DGO sensor... which I hope does indeed make its way into this camera. Would be lovely to find this body is full frame... but it’s probably S35 like the rumors suggest.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 20, 2020)

Etienne said:


> The simultaneous use of both lens and sensor IS can give video stabilization near the level of a professional gimble. That is massively powerful, even on large projects, because pro-gimbals are large and unwieldy and can't get into tight places.
> A tool is a tool. It is only ego and lack of imagination that causes someone to ridicule and reject a new tool.


So long as it can be locked out, I have no problem with it. But honestly, I think IBIS up to this point is better for stills usage than video.
Up until recently AF could not be depended upon for video, so for predictable and professional results manual focus was the best option. At this point AF is good enough for my needs, so I use it. After many shots with weird warpy/jiggly artifacts, I can surmise that IBIS is still in the “not ready for prime time phase”. It maybe perfected for video use one day... but I would be surprised to see such a development this year.


----------



## peters (Sep 20, 2020)

Kanon said:


> So what are you guys guesses on the price point?


I guess 4500€ though I hope lower. If its under 3400€ I think I may replace my S1H with this =)


----------



## DBounce (Sep 20, 2020)

DBounce said:


> So long as it can be locked out, I have no problem with it. But honestly, I think IBIS up to this point is better for stills usage than video.
> Up until recently AF could not be depended upon for video, so for predictable and professional results manual focus was the best option. At this point AF is good enough for my needs, so I use it. After many shots with weird warpy/jiggly artifacts, I can surmise that IBIS is still in the “not ready for prime time phase”. It maybe perfected for video use one day... but I would be surprised to see such a development this year.



I have much more faith in electronic/gyro stabilization. Give us an oversized 6k sensor that is stabilized to S35 4K with GoPro levels of stability. The new horizon leveling looks awesome. Imagine that with zero loss in quality.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 20, 2020)

Stanly said:


> Yeah, I don't get it too. IBIS, AF etc. – these are all tools. It's better if it's up to you to choose whether to use them or not, than manufacturer to leave them out.
> *Sure, but ONLY if it allows you to disable it. Not all cameras do.*
> 
> RF Glass paired with IBIS, AF and Full Frame are the main appeal of RF-mount at the moment, wish there was a camera that had all three and could film video reliably.
> ...


----------



## RunAndGun (Sep 20, 2020)

genriquez said:


> Wonder if they will bundle a EF to RF focal reducer with this thing. Or is there another reason why RF lenses would make sense on a super 35 sensor?



You do know that we use and have been using EF lenses on s35, right?


----------



## RunAndGun (Sep 20, 2020)

leviathan18 said:


> so this means we will see cinema glass in RF mount



Not necessarily. EF and PL adapt/mount easily. And the inexpensive $99 Canon adapter maintains full functionality of Canon EF lenses on Canon RF mount cameras.


----------



## felipeolveram (Sep 20, 2020)

Price is $6500 canon rep confirmed to damien cooper


----------



## Mike9129 (Sep 20, 2020)

fentiger said:


> with the RF28-70 here's your drone, perfick !!
> View attachment 192916


Haha! Well, if I could afford it I'd take 2! 

Tbh, the ronin 2 that youd need would be just as heavy so it would make no great odds!

Been hands on with the c300 iii last weekend on a shoot, the image from that sensor is, well, glorious!

That in a small form factor body that delivers the same picture quality would be a killer feature for me. Better still if it's cheaper


----------



## adigoks (Sep 20, 2020)

functionally i think this camera looks better than R5 for its purpose,
but pure aesthetic i still prefer R5 better.



felipeolveram said:


> Price is $6500 canon rep confirmed to damien cooper



woops , wait for C50 lol


----------



## genriquez (Sep 20, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> You do know that we use and have been using EF lenses on s35, right?



Yes but it's cropped right? I thought that having the option of a focal reducer would be nice.


----------



## Jacob Kelso (Sep 20, 2020)

paulo defender said:


> That's my question too. I'm still working with my c100MKii and could do with a resolution upgrade, but my most beloved feature of the Eos cinema line is strangely the viewfinder and form factor. Shooting handheld, with your eye up to the adjustable angle, large, clear viewfinder just works so well for handheld work and has been the main delight of the c100mkii for me. I'm really hoping that this c70 allows for the use of the bolt on viewfinder unit similar to the c300mkiii. Very exciting!



The viewfinder is a big thing for me too. I shoot a lot outdoors in bright sunlight so a viewfinder is a must. It might be the dealbreaker for me if a bolt on one isn't an option. Would be super unfortunate too because everything else about this camera is exactly what I want. Okay I'm not nuts about mini-XLR's over full sized but can deal with that. I just don't know where an add-on viewfinder would go exactly? When the handle is attached to the shoe mount and you have what appears to be a flip out LCD (can see the hinge on the side in the photo) I just don't see where a viewfinder can be attached? Guess we'll find out soon. I just think any camera in the cinema line should have a viewfinder as an option even if it's an add-on.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Sep 20, 2020)

I don't have high hopes regarding the price of c70. It has the c300 Mark III sensor inside (DGO). I don't see it coming below 6k body only. So its a very good price for someone who wants to pair it with c300/c500 but not a good price for someone who's starting now and wants to step up from milc. C50 will have much lower price though if you think that it has c200 sensor which is more than 2 years old now and will probably cost between 3500-4000. Rest of the specs to be seen soon...


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 20, 2020)

NJFanta said:


> Lets look at the R6 $2500, it has the same sensor as the 1Dx3 $6400
> 
> I'd hope that if the C50/70 ($2500 maybe) have the same sensor as the C200 $5500
> 
> Why would I pay for a c200 if i buy this? There has to be a reason and a price point to make this attractive.


RF. That's the reason.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 20, 2020)

Max C said:


> Isnt lens based stabilization far superior to IBIS... I dont see an issue because the RF lenses have it. What am I missing?


Not all RF lenses have IBIS. People might also want to use other lenses that do not have IS.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 20, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> Price is $6500 canon rep confirmed to damien cooper


Is that D. B. Cooper?


----------



## jvillain (Sep 20, 2020)

I wonder if you will be able to jam these?


----------



## stevelee (Sep 20, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Is that D. B. Cooper?


No, he was Dan.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 20, 2020)

It's basically a thicc mirrorless camera with a fan/vents, more buttons, and NDs to accommodate the thicc-ness. You heard it here first. I can clearly see the hinge for the flippy screen.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 20, 2020)

Stanly said:


> Yeah, I don't get it too. IBIS, AF etc. – these are all tools. It's better if it's up to you to choose whether to use them or not, than manufacturer to leave them out.
> 
> RF Glass paired with IBIS, AF and Full Frame are the main appeal of RF-mount at the moment, wish there was a camera that had all three and could film video reliably.
> 
> ...


IBIS isnt perfect. But can cameras turn it off fully? If not then I see why they wouldnt want it in a high end camera....until tech gets better


----------



## paulo defender (Sep 20, 2020)

Jacob Kelso said:


> The viewfinder is a big thing for me too. I shoot a lot outdoors in bright sunlight so a viewfinder is a must. It might be the dealbreaker for me if a bolt on one isn't an option. Would be super unfortunate too because everything else about this camera is exactly what I want. Okay I'm not nuts about mini-XLR's over full sized but can deal with that. I just don't know where an add-on viewfinder would go exactly? When the handle is attached to the shoe mount and you have what appears to be a flip out LCD (can see the hinge on the side in the photo) I just don't see where a viewfinder can be attached? Guess we'll find out soon. I just think any camera in the cinema line should have a viewfinder as an option even if it's an add-on.


I know what you mean about monitoring options and space for a viewfinder. I have a sneaky suspicion looking at my flip out lcd on the C100mkii that the hinge we can see might be too small and slim for an lcd hinge and could instead be a hinge for the audio dial door maybe?
That would allow space for a bolt on viewfinder but then where would a screen go?! Go on show us the back...please!! These camera teases are killing me...but we love them really


----------



## Twinix (Sep 20, 2020)

Joel C said:


> I can say, I personally use an RP for this very purpose you mention here. I broadcast with it for 4 hours at a time, no problem. Might be a solution for you.


Probably for live but not for everything I want it to have. 4K 50p, 10bit for example. For live it will be B or C-camera, same goes for doc/news/video shooting + photo camera (BTS + photographs). So its close but not there. As a live only, it would probably be more than enough.
Right now I only have a XA50 which does everything except bigger sensor. It has XLR, good battery life (but I do want BPA on a Cine camera for dtap + usb), 4x bigger sensor than the xa20 etc, easy to rig up. Also it has a good grip for shooting, and 4k 25p. What it lacks is the "cinematic" parts, which I hope the C50 will give me.

A little note: I am in the beginning of my career, have done 2 years of media and communication, and I am going to take a bachelor in tv production (education here is free and super connected to the world). I mostly work freelance as a camera operator, but I also do my own projects and other stuff with my gear. Been doing live for about two years.


----------



## marathonman (Sep 20, 2020)

Mrk177 said:


> I want the c70 the only thing that will hold me back from purchasing is if it has the same codec as the R5. I am willing to deal with the R5 because damn that image is beautiful but converting two codecs after a long day of shooting will be a nightmare.



Try Kyno.... https://lesspain.software/kyno/
Convert only the sections you want to ProRes etc. 
I'm bugging them to implement Canon RAW support.


----------



## Stanly (Sep 20, 2020)

DBounce said:


> _Those exposed batteries allow you to use any sized battery. If enclosed you’ll be restricted to batteries that can fit inside the camera._


There are two sizes, would be nice if at least the smaller one would fit without protruding, like on C200 ... but with C500 and C300 – any battery sticks out.



RayValdez360 said:


> IBIS isnt perfect. But can cameras turn it off fully? If not then I see why they wouldnt want it in a high end camera....until tech gets better


Of course, that's how astro photographers work. It's as reliable as a good first party lens IS, but works with lenses that lack IS as well as for compensating different types of wobble.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Sep 20, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> So wait for the 1RX! There is no other Full Frame Cinema camera yet besides the C500-2 which is $16k. When the 1RX drops next year, you probably won't get 8K, but you'll have a R5 killer in all but maximum resolution.



Because that is not what I want. A "1RX" will still not have proper audio inputs (XLR) which is why I hope for a C70 with the internals of a R5. I'm willing to pay a decent price but a C500 is too big, too expensive, and overkill. 

If I was going for only cinema projects, then a C500 it is. However, I want something for my small marketing projects, short films, weddings, etc. and I don't want 4:2:0. (Of course I really want RAW or at least decent log).

The R5 proves they have the tech to do it. The C70 proves there is a form factor to make it work without overheating and still proper audio inputs... So let's mix and match. I'll pay something in between.

Canon is keep a big divide between photography and decent video quality.


----------



## SilverBox (Sep 20, 2020)

jam05 said:


> Sony = horrible user interface


Sony is king when it comes to signal processing, but they can't make an intuitive UI to save their life. True in their cinema cameras as well, but at least you can program buttons. For me, straight out of camera you can't beat Canon color.


----------



## David - Sydney (Sep 21, 2020)

Mrk177 said:


> You are absolutely right, I have the R5 and the only thing I don’t like about the camera is the codec. Overheating isn’t even an issue after the 1.1.0 update. That damn codec has to be converted in ProRes before I can even review it on my computer. My MacPro can play back the RAW footage but not that H.265 which blows my mind.
> 
> I want the c70 the only thing that will hold me back from purchasing is if it has the same codec as the R5. I am willing to deal with the R5 because damn that image is beautiful but converting two codecs after a long day of shooting will be a nightmare.
> 
> Anyhow here’s to hoping canon gives a good codec on this guy. I have a ninja recorder but like a compact setup. It makes life so much easier but harder to shoot. Anyhow just give us a good codec and this camera will sell.


Max Yuryev and No Life show H265 4:2:2 editing easily on iPad Pro and intel PCs which can't easily. Lumafusion is 8 bit trancated but 10 bit available soon and Fina Cut soon as well on iPadOS. He puts it down to the ARM processors having hardware codec encoding built in and they are half the price of the Macbook Pro. I'll wait for an ARM-based Macbook Pro before I upgrade. That could be a year though with macrumors guessing that the 13" will be the first ARM machine in 2019 and the 14"/16" next year.


----------



## tarek (Sep 21, 2020)

slap a metabones speedbooster on this and use some canon or sigma ef lenses and this setup would be kickass, either way it's out of my price range but seems cool that they're finally catering to filmmakers that want a smaller body


----------



## landon (Sep 21, 2020)

This would be good B-Cam for C500ii users who were miffed when the C300iii came out afterwards with 4K120p.


----------



## masterpix (Sep 21, 2020)

As that guy in the movie once said "If you wnat video, buy video, not stills".


----------



## landon (Sep 21, 2020)

When can we expect the next R5 firmware update? (Clog, lower bit rates, HD120p)
An announcement on the 24th would be good.


----------



## RunAndGun (Sep 21, 2020)

genriquez said:


> Yes but it's cropped right? I thought that having the option of a focal reducer would be nice.



If you are comparing the dimensions of a s35 sensor to the dimensions of a “FF” sensor, then you could say it’s “cropped”, but you could also say that comparing the dimensions of a “FF” sensor to a “LF” sensor that the “FF” sensor is “cropped”. I think people are too hung-up on always comparing everything to “FF”. It’s not the end-all, be-all in motion work and a lot of times is actually a hinderance.

Now, I’m not saying that the ability to use a “speed booster” wouldn’t be, at times, a nice option, but you‘re not being cheated out of anything by Canon or anyone else pairing a s35 sized sensor with an RF Mount. As a matter of fact, it opens up more options and flexibility that we didn’t have with s35/EF mount cameras(like speed boosters and other lens adapters).


----------



## DBounce (Sep 21, 2020)

Three days before the official unveiling and still no images of the back of the camera?


----------



## JaimeAndresPhoto1 (Sep 21, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Can we agree to ban the first person that says "No IBIS?" "It's DOA", "Canon cripple hammer" ? Or any combination of those, please? Before commenting please remember that no C-Line cameras have IBIS (that I know of).


I just can't believe it doesn't have a rear facing camera to take selfies while I am filming, common Canon!!


----------



## JaimeAndresPhoto1 (Sep 21, 2020)

I've been tuned in to Canonrumors for years and never registered a profile. I had to comment on this today. So this C70 and C50 cameras are what many of us have been waiting for. An "affordable" cinema camera from Canon using the latest tech from the RF mount. I came close to buying a blackmagic pocket cinema 6K but that MFT sensor and garbage autofocus kept me from pulling the trigger. I've been salivating at the thought of owning a C300 Mk3 but this C50/C70 cameras would be even better for my style of filming, and at a lower price. I am going to be glued to the screen for this Canon press release


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 21, 2020)

Etienne said:


> The "No IBIS" sentiment is pure ego. These same people cried "I don't need no autofocus, I'm a pro. Only amateurs use AF."
> And of course, AF is now considered a core and necessary feature of every camera, including video and cinema.
> Apparently the ego can get so big that it can't figure out how to turn off IBIS, so it can pretend to be better than everything and everyone.


IBIS is a must for long exposures with handheld photography.
It is not a necessity for video when compared to EIS mated with OIS.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 21, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> You do know that we use and have been using EF lenses on s35, right?


A focal reducer provides more light and a narrower focus.
Metabones does make an EF to RF adapter for that purpose.


Metabones®


----------



## felipeolveram (Sep 22, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Is that D. B. Cooper?


Money pixels on youtube


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 22, 2020)

Rocksthaman said:


> A7siii (full readout)and A7iii and all of the Sony apsc cameras (down sampled 6k)
> 
> The R5 is line skipped and my R6’s over heat in down sampled 5.1k. No flame just the facts.


A7SIII is a 8Mp camera.. reading out and processing 5 times amount of pixels plus downsampling with R5 generates way more heat than with A7sIII
R6 sensor is only 2.5 times but also generates more heat than A7sIII.

APS-C cameras do not count for the obvious reason.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Sep 22, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> A7SIII is a 8Mp camera.. reading out and processing 5 times amount of pixels plus downsampling with R5 generates way more heat than with A7sIII
> R6 sensor is only 2.5 times but also generates more heat than A7sIII.
> 
> APS-C cameras do not count for the obvious reason.


A7siii is 12mp 
A7iii is 24 mp
R6 is 20mp and does not offer a 4K crop option.


----------



## paulo defender (Sep 22, 2020)

Okay, so it's clear I really do have too much time on my hands now but I just had a thought about the two strange rubber stoppers on the import 1 and 2 covers and the question of a bolt on viewfinder. If like on the c100mkii, the flip out screen on this camera can rotate and fold down flat onto the side of the body, then this could be the reason for these rubber stoppers, to guarantee air flow to the vent the folded out screen would be covering and also to protect the LCD, in this position. This would also then allow a bolt on viewfinder on the back if it was needed and still allow you to transport the camera with the screen protected. Not sure about the mini XLR's though. Hmm, I may be over thinking this, maybe I should just get on with some real work. ;-)


----------



## landon (Sep 22, 2020)

paulo defender said:


> Okay, so it's clear I really do have too much time on my hands now but I just had a thought about the two strange rubber stoppers on the import 1 and 2 covers and the question of a bolt on viewfinder. If like on the c100mkii, the flip out screen on this camera can rotate and fold down flat onto the side of the body, then this could be the reason for these rubber stoppers, to guarantee air flow to the vent the folded out screen would be covering and also to protect the LCD, in this position. This would also then allow a bolt on viewfinder on the back if it was needed and still allow you to transport the camera with the screen protected. Not sure about the mini XLR's though. Hmm, I may be over thinking this, maybe I should just get on with some real work. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 192950


Your post has more credibility than the (CR1) posts today.


----------



## paulo defender (Sep 22, 2020)

landon said:


> Your post has more credibility than the (CR1) posts today.


Ha ha, yeah I really want that viewfinder to fit don't I!


----------



## mariosk1gr (Sep 22, 2020)

Guys you have to understand back in the days of “hd” revolution most computers could not handle editing the h264 files! H265 is a codec that is not yet supported from the hardware. It’s not the the hardware cannot handle h265 but that it’s not supported yet! For example Apple’s iPad Pro (2018-2020) can handle h265. Nvidia also is in the works to support soon h265. Apple Silicon next systems will support for sure this codec with ease. It’s a matter of time h265 to be supported in most systems. So in conclusion don’t get to upset about the new codec.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Sep 22, 2020)

paulo defender said:


> A closer look at the lines of the body, excuse my terrible scrawl, seems to show that this handle is perhaps built into the body more like a dslr.
> I also noticed what seems to be a dslr style on/off switch next to the record button and a separate dial on the top left. Bit of a shame as the revolving dial next to the record button on the cinema handgrip was excellent, clearly I will not be buying one of these now, the whole thing is ruined!!
> Im guessing the square nodules on the input 1 and 2 flaps are to stop them opening too far and covering the vent when in use?
> Definitely getting one of these, although I clearly have too much time on my hands, studying fuzzy jpegs and not shooting, so maybe not
> ...


It’s not an on/off switch but an aperture dial just like in c100 Mark II. There is no way to put a switch so close to rec button on the handle.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Sep 22, 2020)

peters said:


> I guess 4500€ though I hope lower. If its under 3400€ I think I may replace my S1H with this =)


6k/6.5k is the price of c70. You get the best sensor Canon has ever produced with exceptional image quality and you don’t pay 10k as you would with c300 Mark iii. Ofc there will be some other limitations with c70


----------



## Tugela (Sep 25, 2020)

Etienne said:


> The simultaneous use of both lens and sensor IS can give video stabilization near the level of a professional gimble. That is massively powerful, even on large projects, because pro-gimbals are large and unwieldy and can't get into tight places.
> A tool is a tool. It is only ego and lack of imagination that causes someone to ridicule and reject a new tool.



Um...no...it does not. Camera IS is not intended to replace a gimbal and definitely does NOT perform anywhere remotely as well. It is intended to partially replace a TRIPOD in terms of its functionality.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 25, 2020)

Tugela said:


> Um...no...it does not. Camera IS is not intended to replace a gimbal and definitely does NOT perform anywhere remotely as well. It is intended to partially replace a TRIPOD in terms of its functionality.


I wrote " sensor IS can give video stabilization *near *the level of a professional gimble" and useful for "*tight spaces*" in which gimbles cannot go
Reading comprehension courses are probably available in your area.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 25, 2020)

Etienne said:


> I wrote " sensor IS can give video stabilization *near *the level of a professional gimble" and useful for "*tight spaces*" in which gimbles cannot go
> Reading comprehension courses are probably available in your area.



What tight spaces are you referring to? Rabbit burrows? I have never had an issue getting a gimbal into spaces.

IS is still nowhere near what a gimbal does. Like I said, it is intended to replace a tripod, not a gimbal. You can use it for walking and such, but it is still inferior to a gimbal, professional or otherwise.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 25, 2020)

Tugela said:


> What tight spaces are you referring to? Rabbit burrows? I have never had an issue getting a gimbal into spaces.
> 
> IS is still nowhere near what a gimbal does. Like I said, it is intended to replace a tripod, not a gimbal. You can use it for walking and such, but it is still inferior to a gimbal, professional or otherwise.


LOL, seriously, you've never had to use a camera in a space too tight for a gimble?
I rest my case.


----------

